# HdRO Privat server



## Leminas (3. Dezember 2007)

Hey Leutz meine Frage ist ob es von HdRO wie in WOW auch privat server gibt.... und wen ja ob jmd einen kennt
hoffe das meine fragen schnell beantwortet wertden können *g*
,fg


----------



## Eisblut83 (3. Dezember 2007)

erwartest du nun ernsthaft ne antwort? iss ja der knaller der typ^^


----------



## Leminas (3. Dezember 2007)

öhm joar eig. schon.. war ja nur ne frage.. meinwste weil privat server illegal is ( weiß ich ja nich ob es illegal is) und das heir n offizieles bekanntes forum is?
mfg


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2007)

also soweit mir bekannt is... öhmm.... ne!


----------



## hdro player (3. Dezember 2007)

Ne, gibt keine Privat Srver. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mackowiak (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du bist echt der knüller mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn du hdro zocken willst dann spiel es halt auf nen offiziellen server und net privat-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenn du nen privatserver zum antesten willst kann ich dir nur nahe legen die testversion auszuprobieren!!!!!!
alles andere is nämlich schrott und shadet nur dem spiel!
mfg Mack


----------



## Leminas (3. Dezember 2007)

ja tüllich bin ich der knaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-^^
ja okay danke für die schnellen antworten und den tip mit der testversion.... thread hat sich damit erledigt und kann geschlossen werde..
mfg


----------



## Eisblut83 (3. Dezember 2007)

Leminas schrieb:


> ja tüllich bin ich der knaller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*achtung Achtung, der kleine Leminas möchte aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (3. Dezember 2007)

buffed.de mißbilligt die Verwendung von Privatservern. Anfragen danach sind hier nicht gestattet.

/closed


----------

